# Quickstar & Pilot -Thoughts on these stallions?



## measles (19 December 2010)

I am planning on going to look at a mare by Quickstar who is out of a Grade A mare by Pilot.   I know the stallion names but not a lot more and would be grateful for any thoughts or comments.


----------



## koeffee (19 December 2010)

cant help with quickstar but i have a mare out of a pilot dam and by a pilot stallion, she is a super sweet mare, stunning, talented, trainable and i would have another in a heartbeat, but thats me??!


----------



## kirstinw55 (19 December 2010)

hi, i have heard very mixed reviews on pilots stock and if you google him you can find pages that confirm this. Some of his stock have shown to be very difficult and highly strung and a friend of mines pilot mare was exactly that-very nice jumper tho, hope this helps, google pilot for more info!x


----------



## kirstinw55 (19 December 2010)

http://www.greenacres-stud.com/pilot.htm  - a link for a summary of pilot, hope it helps!


----------



## measles (19 December 2010)

Many thanks for that info. Would appreciate anything on Quickstar...?


----------



## BallyshanHorses (19 December 2010)

Quickstar is producing some very talented horses that are great speed horses but are very much built downhill which is why we have never used him as they look uncomfortable to ride although I am sure they are not.


----------



## mbequest (19 December 2010)

The Quickstar horses I have known, and can think of 6 off the top of my head have all been pig headed  youngsters, verging on being nappy. The big ones have been as cold as buggery and the small ones, sharp as sin!!
Not the greatest conformation also, tend to be a bit on their heads.

They do however all jump. But, I have sworn off them  and wouldn't have another if you paid me!!

Tackeray, the stallion jumped by Michael W and then Billy is by him.

ETA I have no idea what Tackeray was like as a youngster.


----------



## BallyshanHorses (19 December 2010)

Here is an example of what that combination has produced.

http://www.exclusiveequines.com.au/k-z/quilot_z.htm


Have to agree with MBQUEST in that they can be hot.


----------



## measles (19 December 2010)

Very interesting, thanks.   If hot then son would love it..   We have a Lux Z out of an Animo mare who is straight but could be sharp if allowed and he has to be pried off her!


----------



## BallyshanHorses (19 December 2010)

Lux had two in the speed class today at Olympia.H&M Tornesch and VDL Group Utasha.Did you see the class Measles?


----------



## kirstinw55 (19 December 2010)

A girl i know from the local shows had a gelding by quickstar- very hot and quite a handful, cracking jumper tho x


----------



## measles (19 December 2010)

I'm half way through watching it on sky+ though did see the Utasha horse go in an average fashion.

This is ours.   Thought I had found another unbroken in Ireland earlier in the week (don't want to have to break something unless really, really have to as time is an issue) but not to be


----------



## BallyshanHorses (19 December 2010)

She looks to have a great jump on her Measles.Your son must be pleased to be riding her.


----------



## measles (19 December 2010)

Thanks BallyshanHorses.   She was bought as a project to sell on but he really doesn't want to be parted from her.   Am trying to explain the logic in keeping her to OH...


----------



## whirlwindhorses (19 December 2010)

Video of Quickstar jumping http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3RNrcDf-ow


----------



## measles (19 December 2010)

Thanks whirlwindhorses, that is very helpful.   From the video he looks quite small..?


----------



## BallyshanHorses (19 December 2010)

I think he is 15.2 or 15.3.I stand corrected though.


----------



## measles (19 December 2010)

Very interesting.   Our Lux mare is 15.3hh and I always worry that her size will some day catch up with her.   Clearly that need not be the case.


----------



## whirlwindhorses (19 December 2010)

Yes Quickstar is small, just over 15.2hh i believe. Ive used one of his sons - Westpoint Quickfire, who is also only about 15.3hh on two of my mares, both of them have produced big foals, the rising 3yr old is already 16.2hh (out of a 15.3hh mare) and the rising 4yr old 16hh (out of a 15hh mare).


----------



## measles (19 December 2010)

Fascinating.   I'm not sure how our 15.3hh ended up only that size - am guessing she was a first foal.


----------



## BallyshanHorses (19 December 2010)

Lux seems to produce smaller mares from 15.3 upwards and his colts and geldings can be huge.Our Yearling is close on 16 hands and I would think he will be 17 hands at least mature.Quickstar does breed bigger than himself.


----------



## measles (19 December 2010)

Very interesting, thanks.


----------



## Bearskin (19 December 2010)

A couple of nice Quickstars:   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFGvHDW6JvE&feature=related

http://www.kennedyequinecentre.com/KEC/page8Quality.htm


----------



## Bearskin (19 December 2010)

And a nice Pilot:

http://www.elitestallions.co.uk/index.php?id=13&singleid=778&L=0

and his son, O'Brien:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ujnda6PEd0&feature=related


----------



## measles (19 December 2010)

Bearskin - many thanks.   Yet again very helpful.


----------



## volatis (20 December 2010)

Quite a few Pilot grandchildren here. Have heard they can be difficult rides and the ones I know personally here range from suicide horse (but it has incredible scope) to easy 1.20/1.20 amateur horse. I really dont mind Pilot in a pedigree as long as I can see for myself the horse hasnt inherited the quirks.


----------



## imafluffybunny (20 December 2010)

I had a gelding out of a Pilot mare, he was difficult, very nappy and stroppy. He was by Landadel and I have never heard about temperament issues from this line. 
I put it down to the Pilot mare, may be wrong but that was I put it down to.


----------



## measles (20 December 2010)

Again very interesting; many thanks.


----------

